# e1000: eth0: e1000_watchdog_task: NIC Link is Down

## ibasaw

Bonjour,

J'ai encore un vieux kernel:  2.6.24.5-grsec-xxxx-grs-ipv4-64

et j'ai ce problème:

```

Sep  7 11:12:50 xxx e1000: eth0: e1000_watchdog_task: NIC Link is Down

Sep  7 11:13:01 xxx cron[30655]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/rtm/bin/rtm 11 > /dev/null 2> /dev/null)

Sep  7 11:14:01 xxx cron[30688]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/rtm/bin/rtm 11 > /dev/null 2> /dev/null)

Sep  7 11:15:01 xxx cron[30721]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/rtm/bin/rtm 11 > /dev/null 2> /dev/null)

Sep  7 11:16:01 xxx cron[30754]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/rtm/bin/rtm 11 > /dev/null 2> /dev/null)

Sep  7 11:16:34 xxx e1000: eth0: e1000_watchdog_task: NIC Link is Up 1000 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: None

Sep  7 11:17:01 xxx cron[30787]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/rtm/bin/rtm 11 > /dev/null 2> /dev/null)

Sep  7 11:18:01 xxx cron[30944]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/rtm/bin/rtm 11 > /dev/null 2> /dev/null)

```

Que signifie Sep  7 11:12:50 xxx e1000: eth0: e1000_watchdog_task: NIC Link is Down ?

Suis je obligé de mettre à jour mon kernel pour ne plus avoir cette erreur ?

Merci,

Cordialement.

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

à l'arrache comme ça, t'as encore un cable ethernet de branché sur ta carte   :Razz:   ? (plus sérieusement, ton cable n'a pas la petite attache de cassé, qui lui permettrait de se retirer un tout petit peu sans s'en apercevoir vraiment ?)

Et ça te fait ça depuis quand ? il faudrait légèrement plus d'informations....

----------

## ibasaw

Ca me le fais sur plusieurs serveurs dédiés qui sont chez ovh, et ca le fais depuis 1 semaine ou 2.

----------

## geforce

J'avais aussi des problemes avec une quad-port.

J'ai utilise le driver du site d'intel et ca semble tenir.

----------

## geekounet

Salut ! Peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

----------

